# Tecumseh two cycle help



## tecumseh (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have a engine from a project I am restoring. the engine is a ah817mb tecumseh. I was told by the old owner that it was in great shape, it was not. water got inside and did bad things to the cylinder and bearings. I really want to rebuild the engine- where can I get parts?

I would be interested in a whole engine if any were avalible as it may be easer to fix up

Thanks

tecumseh


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That engine is obsolete - you'll probably find most parts for it are NLA.

You could probably restore almost any engine, if you have the time to research and find/have made bearings, seals, valves etc. and perhaps have access to a machine shop. People keep Pierce Arrows and Model T's running, and often have to make parts themselves or have them made.

Good luck-
Paul


----------

